# El Primer transistor



## Fogonazo

Transistor de contacto de germanio tipo "A" original de Bell Telephone Laboratories (inventores del transistor). Tiene agujeros a ambos lados de la cápsula que permitían ajustar los alambres de contacto. Es el primer diseño de cápsula que se utilizó para los transistores, a mediados de los años 50.











Módulo amplificador tipo 149A fabricado por Western Electric para Bell Telephone (abierto para mostrar el transistor). Se utilizaba para amplificar señales de un fotosensor. Estaba montado en un cilindro de aluminio de 7,5 cm de alto y 3 cm de diámetro. La base es un zócalo estándar de válvula de 8 patas. Se utilizó hasta 1958, aproximadamente.




Transistor de TI modelo 800 de 1958, aproximadamente. Es un fototransistor NPN que costaba u$s 8,15. Se usaba en las lectores de tarjetas perforadas. Nótese la pequeña lente de aumento embebida en la parte superior.





Arriba, de izquierda a derecha: Transistor CQ-1 de Hydro-Aire (raro), mitad de la década de 1950. Un Philco 2N62 de 1955. Texas Instrument (tipo de cápsula sin pintura).
Abajo, de izquierda a derecha: Texas Instruments (cápsula pintada). Sylvania 2N35 de 1954. General Electric 2N167 de 1959.











Transistor Western Electric 2N110 de la década de 1960.






Transistor Western Electric 2N110. Se puede observar aquí cómo se llenaba la cápsula metálica con un plástico epoxi, en el que quedaba sumergido el transistor. Se nota también que el montaje tenía una cuarta pata, que luego se cortaba al ras.





Prototipo de transistor de contacto de RCA construido en 1952.




Raro transistor de germanio PNP de juntura código 125K de RCA del año 1957.








​







Receptáculo donde se encuentra en exposición actualmente


----------



## Fogonazo

*El Primer Transistor








Prototipo del primer transistor



William Shockley  sosteniendo el primer prototipo de transistor*​
Todo comenzó el 23 de diciembre de 1947, cuando un grupo de científicos norteamericanos mostró al mundo primer transistor de la Historia humana: un amplificador semiconductor.

Desde que se inventó el transistor, se ha reducido desde los primeros tamaños comerciales, que eran un poco más grandes que la goma de borrar de un lápiz, a algo tan pequeño que han acomodado cincuenta y cinco millones de transistores dentro del chip de una Pentium 4, cada uno con un promedio de 130 nanómetros (mil millonésima de metro) de lado. La reducción en menos de sesenta años fue de un factor de 10 mil millones.















_*William Bradford Shockley, John Bardeen y Walter Houser Brattain*
Obtuvieron el premio Nobel de Física en 1956 "Por sus investigaciones sobre
semiconductores y el descubrimiento del efecto transistor"_​

El transistor de la foto de arriba es el primero que se fabricó en 1947 en los Bell Laboratories en Murray Hill, Nueva Jersey, Estados Unidos. Los que lo inventaron ganaron el premio Nobel de Física en 1956. Este transistor es del tipo de contacto, en el que dos púas de metal se presionan sobre la superficie de material semiconductor en posiciones muy próximas entre sí. Los contactos eran de oro y el semiconductor utilizado era germanio.






He aquí otra vista que permite entender cómo fue construido este transistor:

Los que hayan trabajado con transistores podrán descubrir aquí por qué se le llama BASE al electrodo de control de los transistores, si en realidad, como hemos aprendido!, está en medio de un sandwich. Pues bien, en este transistor el electrodo de control era, justamente, la base del artefacto...





Receptáculo donde se encuentra en exposición actualmente


----------



## Tomasito

Ja! Qué bueno, la verdad que no lo sabia.

Salu2!


----------



## Dano

Excelente aporte, siempre es bueno recordar la base de la electrónica moderna


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Primer Ic

100    Pa´los mas leiiidos.. primer IC de estado solido con semiconductores, no mecanico, sin 
           filamento, sin engranajes, sin carcasa, No es tecnologia Extraterrestre.
end


----------



## Tomasito

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Primer Ic




Ese puede ser el de estado sólido, lo desconozco realmente. Pero el primer Circuito Integrado realmente fue el de Lee DeForest que era una válvula de vacío con varias adentro, capacitores, resistencias, etc. Un circuito integrado, el primero.



Salu2!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Drix, es un gusto estar siempre en desacuerdo con ud. Pero nunca habia escuchado eso, y menos de Lee DeForest Para mi punto de vista el Padre de la Electronica. Si sabia que invento el audion ( Valvula Triodo, y una serie de inventos, que incluian un sistema para el cine.) Pero si vamos al caso y Por definicion un Circuito Integrado seria "Cualquier  Circuito , Integrado" jajaj   No voy a aclarar mas porque oscurece.

Goto 100

PD: Che pobre anko cualquiera tira una frase volumetrica. Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Drix, es un gusto estar siempre en desacuerdo con ud. Pero nunca habia escuchado eso, y menos de Lee DeForest Para mi punto de vista el Padre de la Electronica. Si sabia que invento el audion ( Valvula Triodo, y una serie de inventos, que incluian un sistema para el cine.) Pero si vamos al caso y Por definicion un Circuito Integrado seria "Cualquier  Circuito , Integrado" jajaj   No voy a aclarar mas porque oscurece.
> 
> Goto 100
> 
> PD: Che pobre anko cualquiera tira una frase volumetrica. Saludos



"Drix, es un gusto estar siempre en desacuerdo con ud." Esa frase me causo gracia! jajajjaj 

Mmmm.. Puede ser que me alla equivocado, pero estoy casi seguro que fue Lee Deforest, luego lo confirmo. Era una válvula integrada para armar un "Receptor de una válvula". Tuvo poco exito porque era cara.
De todas formas, creo que Phillips, confirma que fueron los primeros en hacer un circuito integrado. Un amplificador de audio de un par de mW si no me equivoco.



Salu2!


EDIT: No era De Forest  Era Siegmund Loewe al final jeje, pequeña equivocación ops: 


Acá hay unas fotos del citado Circuito Integrado:


----------



## KARAPALIDA

practicamente todo el equipo estaba dentro de la valvula, que barbaro che. 

Me acuerdo cuando el Ing. Muhana nos mataba con los circuitos valvulares, estaba enamorado de las pentodos. Saludos


----------



## mabauti

Buen Tema Fogo


----------



## Fogonazo

Uno de los primeros amplificador operacionales (Valvular)














El primer operacional (Armado con componentes discretos)






Circuito del primer operacional comercial, el *μA702*






Primeros operacionales comerciales

1) μA702 (1964)
2) μA709 (1965)
3) μA741 (1968)






El primer operacional de alta velocidad con la cápsula del 741 (Pero destapada)


----------



## Tomasito

La verdad que no lo conocía el op-amp valvular 
Es curioso saber estas cosas :mrgreen: 



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> practicamente todo el equipo estaba dentro de la valvula, que barbaro che.
> 
> Me acuerdo cuando el Ing. Muhana nos mataba con los circuitos valvulares, *estaba enamorado de las pentodos.* Saludos



Eso habla muy mal del Ing. Muhana   
¡¿¡¿Que haría con esos pentodos?!?!  
(Perdón, pero tenia que hacer ese chiste, me salió de adentro :mrgreen: )


----------



## Fogonazo

Las primeras memorias para procesamiento fueron mecánicas (Tarjetas, cintas de papel perforado, tambores como los de las cajas de música, Etc.).
Luego vinieron las eléctricas y por último las electrónicas.

*Una de las primeras memorias para computación.*​Anillos que permitían ser magnetizados y luego leída su polaridad, seria de las primeras memorias EEPROM.
Esta es una memoria de núcleo magnético, normalmente una memoria de 1k media 20*20Cm y consumia unos 800mA para las operaciones de grabado y lectura
Ya es del tipo "Borrable"
Los anillos de ferrite que se observan tenían un diámetro exterior de unos 1mm







Como para tener una idea del tamaño de que hablamos, aquí montada en un circuito híbrido.



*Otra presentación con formato "Válvula"*

​


----------



## Fogonazo

Estas si bien tuve algunas, no tenía fotos de ellas, son memorias de alambre resonante, o línea de retardo de alambre.
Serían el equivalente actual de la memoria serie.
Una memoria de línea de retardo es un dispositivo capaz de almacenar datos aprovechando el tiempo que necesita una señal para propagarse por un medio físico.
La información se aplicaba mediante un transductor electromecánico a un alambre en forma de señal de audio, esta señal convertida en una vibración mecánica se desplazaba a través del alambre enrollado y era recogida en el otro extremo por otro transductor que re-alimentaba los datos al principio del alambre o los cambiaba, según los requerimientos

*Funcionamiento*

Ver el archivo adjunto 44798

Ver el archivo adjunto 44800

Ver el archivo adjunto 44799

Ver el archivo adjunto 44797​
*Memoria por línea de retardo de mercurio*
Este es un muy interesante tipo de memoria. 
Estas están constituidas por un tubo relleno de mercurio con un transductor, habitualmente piezoeléctrico, en cada extremo.

Se suele utilizar mercurio porque su impedancia acústica es prácticamente la misma que la de los transductores piezoeléctricos de cuarzo, lo que reduce las pérdidas de energía y las reflexiones al convertir la señal de eléctrica a acústica y viceversa.
Por el contrario, la elevada velocidad del sonido en él mercurio (1450 m/s) hace que la capacidad de un dispositivo sea menor que si se utilizase aire.
A esto hay que sumarle su elevado precio y su toxicidad.
Por último, para conseguir la máxima adaptación de impedancias es necesario mantenerlo a una temperatura de 40º centígrados, con el consiguiente gasto

Ver el archivo adjunto 48505

Memoria de mercurio del UNIVAC I (1951).

Ver el archivo adjunto 48504
Principio de funcionamiento.​
*Estas ya son memorias en base a Flop-Flop armados con componentes discretos.*

Ver el archivo adjunto 44795

Ver el archivo adjunto 44796​


----------



## El nombre

Eso so eran "memorias de peso"


----------



## capitanp

tuve la oprtunidad de tener en mis manos una de esas memos con sus escalofriantes 1024 bits jeje


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Que lo tiro che


----------



## electroaficionado

Me encanta! Quiero ina! la puerta se me abre y no tengo ningun tope que ponerle! 
Fuera de joda que grande la memoria a casette... Yo tenia una TI que tenia memoria en casette tambien ejjeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me mataste fogonazo, con lo del alambre resonante y ahora te explico el por que, en la novel de ciencia ficcion de phillip k. dick llamada ubik usaban un alambre resonante para dejar un mensaje telefonico. transcurria en el espacio y tambien se llevaban mensajes de esa forma. tendria que ver de que año es el libro y de que año el uso del alambre. saludos


----------



## juanma

Fogonazo, estas en todas man! Te lei haciendo una recomendacion tambien sobre el periodo de un pendulo (Fisica). Ahora con los tipo de memoria (Digitales) y transistores, ademas de siempre estar en los post de Audio.

Por preguntar y si no te molesta, sos bachiller, tecnico, ingeniero, autodidacta?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> ..................Te lei haciendo una recomendacion tambien sobre el periodo de un pendulo (Fisica). Ahora con los tipo de memoria (Digitales) y transistores, ademas de siempre estar en los post de Audio.



Y eso que no me leíste escribiendo sobre cocina  



> Por preguntar y si no te molesta, sos bachiller, tecnico, ingeniero, autodidacta?.....




Creo que opinólogo entrometido y "escribidor" de huevadas sería una buena definición.
En una encuesta que se hizo esta mi prontuario, básicamente soy un producto de la educación pública de nivel terciario (Incompleta por vago), y a la que le estoy tremendamente agradecido.

No soy un completo inutil, por lo menos sirvo de mal ejemplo (Groucho Marx, creo)

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no me vas a creer, este es mi nick actual en el msn:No soy un completo inutil, por lo menos sirvo de mal ejemplo


----------



## juanma

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Y eso que no me leíste escribiendo sobre cocina



Tambien me gusta la cocina, te puedo ayudar con varias recetas: "*Como cocinar un transistor*" o "*10 diferentes formas de freir un capacitor*" o "*Mejorando el aroma de resistencias quemadas*" Son una delicia   

En breve abro el post *gastroelectronica*.

Saludos Fogonazo y a toda la comunidad!


----------



## Cacho

Fogo... No había visto este post antes...
Falta un iconito con aplausos para poner acá... Para poner varios...
Las fotos las he visto (en su gran mayoría) pero no las había encontrado todas juntas antes. Gran laburo de armado.
MUY bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Fogo... No había visto este post antes...


Gracias


----------



## Eliana

Esta interesante la información   y las imagenes me sirvieron para complementar una exposicion... gracias fogonazo ^-^


----------



## ShuLa_ShuLa

Mis padres tiene negocios de electronica y con todo esto ya habia olvidado los primeros transistores y los bulbos! quee chistosos eran... jajajaja gracias por el aporte! muy bueno!


----------



## Tacatomon

Me imagino que esas rarezas antiguas de transistores valen mucho para los coleccionistas.


----------



## microsistel

Excelente la data, che, me hubiese gustado vivir esa epoca, donde no existian integrados... ahora cualquiera hace cualquier cosa, esta todo hecho, es mas el fabricante te lo da desarrollado practicamente....


----------



## Fogonazo

Algunos esquemas y dibujos  Y *! ! Datasheet´s  ¡ ¡* de los primeros amplificador operacionales (Valvuleros) de la década del 50

Mas información sobre el primer operacionál comercial (Valvular)


----------



## electrodan

En esa época los "circuitos integrados" se mandaban a reparar!  Se me quemó un PIC... ¿Alguien sabe donde reparan microcontroladores? :-?


----------



## yo_andres009

hola amigos.. vi este post y me empece a reir...estoy en una escuela tecnica estudiando para tecnico en electronico y jusot hoy me toman un examen de problemas de transistores.. jaja asi que a ese que lo invento.. lo odioooo!!! jajajaja un abrazo!


----------



## Nepper

300V !!! ¿enonces a cuanto amplificaba?!!!!

Segun me comentaron, las valvulas aún se usan para dispositivos de audio de alto rendimiento, por lo que entendí es por la infima corriente de polarización que se necesita respeto al diodo... para que se hagan una idea, el diodo se polariza con 0,7v, en cambio, la valvula de vacío necesitará cono 0,23v, esto es indispensable para hacer dispositivos más sencibles... (eso es lo que escuche, no tengo la menor evidencia de que sea cierto...) pero me gusta pensar que es así... por lo que no lo investigo...


----------



## electrodan

La verdad es que eso de las válvulas en audio es una completa estupidez.


----------



## Tacatomon

electrodan dijo:


> La verdad es que eso de las válvulas en audio es una completa estupidez.



+1

Cada vez que oigo a un tipo hablando de lo maravillosas que son me dan ganas de meterle la valvula por el ---------!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo

Nepper dijo:


> 300V !!! ¿enonces a cuanto amplificaba?!!!!


Segun el articulo, la ganancia a lazo abierto era 20000, es menor que la ganancia de un operacional actual. 
Sobre _a cuanto amplificaba?_ , no eran para audio, estaban destinados a usarse en computadoras analogicas.



> Segun me comentaron, las valvulas aún se usan para dispositivos de audio de alto rendimiento,


Alto rendimiento significa bajas perdidas, y las valvulas nada que ver. 
Si se las usa en equipos de audio de alta calidad, solamente que la calidad del equipo no tiene un corno que ver con las valvulas en si , sino a que como siempre son equipos caros, el diseño esta muy bien hecho (no hay necesidad de mezquinar nada).



> por lo que entendí es por la infima corriente de polarización que se necesita respeto al diodo... para que se hagan una idea, el diodo se polariza con 0,7v, en cambio, la valvula de vacío necesitará cono 0,23v, esto es indispensable para hacer dispositivos más sencibles... (eso es lo que escuche, no tengo la menor evidencia de que sea cierto...) pero me gusta pensar que es así... por lo que no lo investigo...


Mejor investigalo, esos argumentos ademas de errados no tienen sentido.


----------



## ls2k

jajajaj en el liceo donde voy ay uno de esos amplicomerciales valvulares ta de reliquia y cuando lo veo me dan ganas de romperlo y hacercelo comera quien lo trajo..jajaj


----------



## Nepper

uy... veo que el adelanto de los transistores fué para bien...
Es que mis profesores en la secundaria hablanban de las valvulas tan felices, que pensaba que eran las joyas de la electronica... pero veo que los ford T se dejaron de vender por obsoleto, y no hay nada que hacerle...
bueno... un mito menos
Las valvulas son buenas en equipos modernos [MENTIRA]

En fin... no las voy a investigar... prefiero perder mi tiempo en investigar un transistor


----------



## Micro81

Espectacular y Emocionante!! La evolución y a lo que han llegado los avances en tan "poco" tiempo. Saludos Fogonazo. Gran tema.


----------



## dynamco

Alabado sea Mr. William Shockley


----------



## El nombre

Las Válvulas se han estado usando en nuestros tiempos. Algunos de nosotros la seguimos teniendo a escasos 60 cm de nuestros morros (en mi caso a 10 cm por lo corto de todo que soy).
P**os monitores de plasma y ... Lasnuevas tecnologias consiguen terminar con lo antiguo. Bueno con parte. ALgo más antiguo que valvula, que no se han podido cargar, es la rueda.
Saludos


----------



## pabloshi

Las valvulas todavia nos acompañan, y seguiran acompañandonos por varios años más. A modo de ejemplo cito lo comentado en audio de alta fidelidad, en que las valvulas son "menos ruidosas" que los transistores. Pero en lo personal, en donde trabajo (me desempeño como instrumentista industrial), los equipos que me ha tocado ver usan bastantes válvulas... Me explico, actualmente los equipos de analisis quimicos que se utilizan para determinar que elementos quimicos contienen una muestra determinada (ya sea por el metodo de analisis por infrarrojos, de absorción atomica, analisis por plasma y otros más) utilizan fuentes de radiofrecuencia valvulares. Y las usan por un motivo muy simple: se requiere alta potencia y alta frecuencia, cosa que los transitores no hacen, ni aún los transitores de potencia como los IGBT (ruidosos por lo demas) de un variador o un Mosfet de Potencia de una simple fuente Switching. 

Con respecto al primer transitor, hay un hecho curioso, el *resorte para presionar* que muestra la fotografìa es un simple clip, que Shockley utilizó improvisadamente. A este tipo de transistor se le conocía como transistor de contacto, ya que el resorte (el clip) presionaba las capas PN de los semiconductores de germanio. 

Un hecho curioso tambien de los transistores de contacto es que al polarizarlos en modo Base Común la ganancia de corriente es de alrededor de 2 a 3, mientras que la de un transistor de unión bipolar suele ser entre 0,98 y 0,998. Si se saturan y se deja de exitar la base, este transistor queda enclavado (como un SCR), por lo tanto debe de quitarse la energia para volver al estado de corte.

Mas info: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_transistor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-contact_transistor


----------



## Raulelectrico

Hola, muy bien por ese recuento de la historia y evolución de los transistores, muy interesante y enriquecedor.


----------



## oscar5fg

Muy buena toda la info, la verdad yo tambien desconocia los ic de valvulas, pensaba que aparecieron con la llegada de los transistores


----------



## Eter

Muy buen aporte el de Fogonazo.... Gracias!!


----------



## manuel trujillo

que  bien da gusto  saber que  hay personas  que  divulgan  estos conocimientos

del pasado  ha veces me  invitan   a dar charlas  sobre tecnologia  antigua ahora  se  un poco mas  pronto espero  tambien  aportar  algo


----------



## PEBE

yo soy fanatico de guardar transistores viejos como el oc44,ac152,2sb324,etc.son piezas raras y hay que tratarlas con cariño por que se estropean muy facil y cierto es muy bueno que se divulgue la historia del transistor por que ahora vemos uno de silicio y no nos ponemos a pensar que hubo detras de este.


----------



## harry_zerg

uhh se ve filete ... como para ponerlo en una pc 
como quedaria una cpu con unos 5 millones de esos???


----------



## maritenz

es muy interesante saber de donde proviene toda nuestra tecnologia. muy interesante.


----------



## PEBE

Es lo maravilloso de esto, no poderlo comprender facilmente


----------



## Tacatomon

PEBE dijo:


> Es lo maravilloso de esto, no poderlo comprender facilmente



x2. Lo desconocido nos atrae un poco más.


----------



## mem0

PEBE dijo:


> Es lo maravilloso de esto, no poderlo comprender facilmente



jeje digo lo mismo............t deja plasmado


----------



## capitanp

harry_zerg dijo:


> uhh se ve filete ... como para ponerlo en una pc
> como quedaria una cpu con unos 5 millones de esos???


 


te quedaste medio corto


----------



## Helminto G.

ho!! cielos!!!! creo que me faltan unos transistores


----------



## zeroff7

Huuuy, que groso!


----------



## HADES

Ni modo llego tarde a este con el cual estoy identificado!!


----------



## Nepper

Acá. un profesor comentaba que el transistor se inventó cómo accidente al intentar crear un "Transistor de efecto de campo"... por lo que entendí, se quería crear el FET intentando reproducir el efecto de la valvula, pero cómo no poseian la tecnología, en millones de intentos, le anduvo... no cómo ellos querían pero les anduvo... nació el transistor...
luego, mejorando la tecnología, se lograron crear los FET...

es bastante creíble... no se si alguien quiere hacer una correción o comentario...


----------



## antiworldx

no estoy muy seguro de tu historia... de hecho, inventos de ese tipo no se hacen por accidente.
De hecho la pista del semiconductor empezo con la radio de galena. Si esa piedrita magica que sintonizaba radio.
De ahi se siguieron con los diodos de contacto.
y despues con los diodos de union.

Quiza la piedra de galena si fue por casualidad, pero de ahi se llevo un estudio formal para llegar al transistor. El fet, se penso que era posible debido a que ya se conocian las propiedades del semiconductor, pero no antes.


----------



## tiago

Será posible que yo aún tengo algún transistor de esos de museo por mis cajones...
JOO..! Que viejo soy ...


----------



## Fogonazo

Algunas "Reliquias" mas, y alguna que otra "En caja"
 
  










​
Más "Reliquias"


----------



## Helminto G.

¡¡¡que tesoro!!!!


----------



## antiworldx

huuuuy... algunos de esos hasta han de ser de germanio. Esos si son transistores originales. Alguna duda? 

Pregunta: A alguien se le ha ocurrido hacer un diodo de contacto? relativamente es fácil, ya que se tiene el silicio dopado "p". Se pone un resorte de bario, y se le hace pasar una corriente en un cortisimo tiempo. Al pasar la corriente el bario se funde con el silicio y hace la otra parte del diodo tipo N. 
Como experimento en un rato de ocio es perfecto.


----------



## Helminto G.

por algun sitio tengo un par de transistores de germanio que recupere de una vieja plaquita


----------



## tiago

Menudo tesorazo.Como dicen por ahí, seguro que esos no son chinos.
Saludos.


----------



## luchosexto

Yo las suelo encontar en la radios portatiles muy viejas, pero antes de sacarlas de ahi mejor raparo la radio. Saludos


----------



## pabloshi

antiworldx dijo:


> no estoy muy seguro de tu historia... de hecho, inventos de ese tipo no se hacen por accidente.
> De hecho la pista del semiconductor empezo con la radio de galena. Si esa piedrita magica que sintonizaba radio.
> De ahi se siguieron con los diodos de contacto.
> y despues con los diodos de union.
> 
> Quiza la piedra de galena si fue por casualidad, pero de ahi se llevo un estudio formal para llegar al transistor. El fet, se penso que era posible debido a que ya se conocian las propiedades del semiconductor, pero no antes.


 
Yo diria que va mas alla, desde los tiempos mismo de la creacion de la electricidad. Han pensado ustedes de como se rectificaba la corriente AC cuando no existian los diodos? (me refiero como hoy los conocemos).

Les presento un rectificador de selenio, a mi juicio los antecesores de los diodos o de los semiconductores en general:







Alguna vez tuve uno de estos, pero como era del trabajo no pude llevarmelo (no quiere decir que yo sea de esa epoca, pero un antiguo equipo lo llevaba). Estas placas son la forma mas primitiva de un diodo.


----------



## Fogonazo

El rectificador de selenio también es un semiconductor ya que se comporta como ambos (Conductor o Aislante)


----------



## josebueno

hola- fogonazo vos sos un peligro. deci que no se te dio por la maldad- te tendrias que juntar con mi viejo que es un specimen como vos pero de la parte electrica.

saludos a todos


----------



## Helminto G.

y los tubos diodos rectificadores de vacio?


----------



## antiworldx

35W4 de onda completa.


----------



## Fogonazo

Helminto G. dijo:


> y los tubos diodos rectificadores de vacio?


No solo los rectificadores, sino todos los tipos de válvulas incluyendo las de calentamiento directo.
Esos no valen porque la conducción necesita pasar por un estado de ionización, es decir la conducción es por iones y no electrones libres.

*Conductor eléctrico Wiki*


> Un conductor eléctrico es aquel cuerpo que puesto en contacto con un cuerpo cargado de electricidad transmite ésta a todos los puntos de su superficie. Generalmente elementos, aleaciones o compuestos con electrones libres que permiten el movimiento de cargas.



Como la válvula no tiene un estado conductor propio, necesita un intermedio de conducción por iones, podemos decir que no es conductor y si no es conductor, le falta una parte de la cualidad para ser Semi-Conductor.




josebueno dijo:


> hola- fogonazo vos sos un peligro. deci que no se te dio por la maldad- te tendrias que juntar con mi viejo que es un specimen como vos pero de la parte electrica......



¿ Y yo que hice ahora ?
¿ Quién te dijo que NO se me dió por la "Maldad" ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

cuantas cosas interesantes ¡¡¡
un poco de historia de la electronica y me asombra como se las arreglaban en antaño ,la memoria con anillos,los primeros se podrían llamar ic valvulares ¡¡¡haa cuantas cosas


----------



## pandacba

Su majestad de echo creemos que la integración es de los semiconductores pero por ejemplo un triodo doble, trido + pentodo o tetrodo, son integraciones tubisticas, menos conocidad en la faz industrial hay muchos tubos que son varios dentro de una misma ampolla... no encuentro ninguns foto para poner tenia varias de rarezas hoy en dia...

y en cuanto  a los otros temas que son muy intersantes por ejemplo hay muchos tipos de semicnductores que no se utilzan pero no por ello dejan de serlo, muchos son oxidos comoo la galena que se utizaba como detector en las llamada radios a galnea, por ejemplo es lndo leer la historia de los inicios de la electrotencnia que dio origen a la electróncia y como hicieron cosa increibles en su afan de busqueda, algo que me llamo la atención cuando Lee de Forest buscaba un mejor detector tomo dos láminas y las puso casi sin tocarse y coloco una gota de alcohol y eso funciono,.
Cuando lo leimos con mi hermno, dijimos esto es una cachada y asi que nos pusimos y como teniamos unos audifonos de alta Z probamos y oh sorpresa funciona!!! asi que seguimos leyendo y buscando más info y hace poco vindo el alcohol en gel nos miramos complices servira? fue la primera pregunta y obvio a probar y si sirve, veo si puedo escanear una intersate información osbre diodos que ni se imaginarian.

Como anecdota nos paso algo curioso, en la cas de mi padre, se produce un problema, tenia una instalción vieja que luego reemplazaos esta era del tipo de alambres solo que algunos eran de cobres estañados y otros no, y un dia midieno en una caja porque habia un secto que se quedo sin energia mido con el tester y me quedo perplejo, no puede ser decia yo y mido de nuevo, que pasa dicen mi padre y mi hermano, veni y medi vos y decime que ves le digo y mide mi hermano y queda atónito esto no puede ser o este aparato esta roto, asi que busco otro y lo mismo..... que sucedia? que en la escala por tensión alterna la aguja se desviaba a la izquierda....... llegamos a probar 4 testers disteintos todos de buen funcionamiento y pasaba lo msmo....


----------



## el-rey-julien

el oso dijo:
			
		

> poco viendo el alcohol en gel nos miramos cómplices servirá? fue la primera pregunta y obvio a probar y si sirve,


y para que sirve ?el alcohol en gel ?


----------



## Helminto G.

cual es la explicacion a la ultima anecdota?
y ya sabes que esperamos con ancias cualquier documento...


----------



## pandacba

En el caso que mencione para hacer el detector que hizo Lee de Forest, si bien funciona no es práctico porque este se evapora, con el alcohol en gel, se pueden poner las lámina a la distancia requerida, colocar este entre las dos y el conjunto pued "encpasularse"


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl

Este post es un tesoro, excelente diria el sr. Burns, lo mas importante es que muchos de esos componentes funcionan, me gusto mucho el post.


----------



## VladimiroTotal

Interesante saber de todo un poco...

Buen hilo.

Gracias...


----------



## sjuan

bueno si los tuyos, fogo,fueron los primeros, estos son los ultimos (por ahora)

http://www.tendencias21.net/Crean-un-nanotransistor-que-sustituira-al-silicio-en-2025_a1430.html


----------



## Agucasta

No me gustan, porque no me da el pulso para soldarlos a una PCB


----------



## sjuan

pandacba dijo:


> Su majestad de echo creemos que la integración es de los semiconductores pero por ejemplo un triodo doble, trido + pentodo o tetrodo, son integraciones tubisticas, menos conocidad en la faz industrial hay muchos tubos que son varios dentro de una misma ampolla... no encuentro ninguns foto para poner tenia varias de rarezas hoy en dia...
> 
> y en cuanto  a los otros temas que son muy intersantes por ejemplo hay muchos tipos de semicnductores que no se utilzan pero no por ello dejan de serlo, muchos son oxidos comoo la galena que se utizaba como detector en las llamada radios a galnea, por ejemplo es lndo leer la historia de los inicios de la electrotencnia que dio origen a la electróncia y como hicieron cosa increibles en su afan de busqueda, algo que me llamo la atención cuando Lee de Forest buscaba un mejor detector tomo dos láminas y las puso casi sin tocarse y coloco una gota de alcohol y eso funciono,.
> Cuando lo leimos con mi hermno, dijimos esto es una cachada y asi que nos pusimos y como teniamos unos audifonos de alta Z probamos y oh sorpresa funciona!!! asi que seguimos leyendo y buscando más info y hace poco vindo el alcohol en gel nos miramos complices servira? fue la primera pregunta y obvio a probar y si sirve, veo si puedo escanear una intersate información osbre diodos que ni se imaginarian.
> 
> Como anecdota nos paso algo curioso, en la cas de mi padre, se produce un problema, tenia una instalción vieja que luego reemplazaos esta era del tipo de alambres solo que algunos eran de cobres estañados y otros no, y un dia midieno en una caja porque habia un secto que se quedo sin energia mido con el tester y me quedo perplejo, no puede ser decia yo y mido de nuevo, que pasa dicen mi padre y mi hermano, veni y medi vos y decime que ves le digo y mide mi hermano y queda atónito esto no puede ser o este aparato esta roto, asi que busco otro y lo mismo..... que sucedia? que en la escala por tensión alterna la aguja se desviaba a la izquierda....... llegamos a probar 4 testers disteintos todos de buen funcionamiento y pasaba lo msmo....



la verdad nunca he manejado un tester de aguja, que significa que se dsviaba a la izquierda

alcohol en gel  o lo inverso, un detector, de que?



Fogonazo dijo:


> No solo los rectificadores, sino todos los tipos de válvulas incluyendo las de calentamiento directo.
> Esos no valen porque la conducción necesita pasar por un estado de ionización, es decir la conducción es por iones y no electrones libres.
> 
> 
> 
> Como la válvula no tiene un estado conductor propio, necesita un intermedio de conducción por iones, podemos decir que no es conductor y si no es conductor, le falta una parte de la cualidad para ser Semi-Conductor.


 
bueno praticamente todos los matariales son conductores (a su repectiva temperatura) 







esto tambien es por iones?   (sin sarcasmo)


----------



## Eliana

Fogonazo, gracias por las imagenes me sirvieron de mucha ayuda para una presentación que tuve que hacer.


----------



## Cacho

Eliana dijo:


> Esta interesante la información   y las imagenes me sirvieron para complementar una exposicion... gracias fogonazo ^-^



¿No te estarán explotando?
Una presentación hace dos años y esta de ahora. Empezá a cobrar por tus charlas sobre transistores antiguos 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿No te estarán explotando?.......



! Cuando tenes razón, tenés razón. ¡

El *CopyRight ©* de este artículo se encuentra registrado a nombre de la *Fogonazo INC.* con sede central en Islas Caimán.
Se permite la reproducción parcial o total, previo pago a la *Fogonazo INC* del canon establecido.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## Luigiman

De las cosas que uno lee y si la memoria me ayuda, el transistor inventado en los laboratorios Bell en Estados Unidos en un principio no tuvo aceptacion por la industria norteamericana en ese momento que dominaban la válvulas, y fue una compañía japonesa (creo que Sony) se hizo a los permisos de trabajar con este nuevo dispositivo, y, a latinoamerica llegaron los primeros radios a transistores "made in Japan",
paso mucho tiempo para que la gente se diera por enterado de que el transistor no era invento de los japoneses sino de los Estados Unidos. 
Y así estaba pasando con los circuitos integrados que nació en la Texas Instruments; las imagenes proporcionadas gentilmente por Fogonazo me hicieron recordar este hecho.


----------



## mauu

no, q*UE* groso transis*tores*; y ahora integran millones en una cabeza de alfiler


----------



## trokena

y la gran duda es, como hacen para integrar millones de transistores en encapsulado pequeño?


----------



## antiworldx

Es un proceso, por asi dar la idea, como la serigrafía, con todo y el proceso de revelado. 
Tiene grandes diferencias, pero en concepto es similar, creo que al proceso le llaman litografia en silicio.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá mas o menos lo explican

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microprocesador#Fabricaci.C3.B3n

Saludos!


----------



## adelardia

[Recuerdo allá por los años 70 la memoria de núcleos de un procesador Burroughs B3500 tenía como 600K de capacidad (al mango claro está).. Se montaba en un gabinete de 2m de alto por 2m de frente y 50 cm de profundidad.. Consumía algumos KW 
No obstante las restricciones, he visto a estos equipos haciendo el Clearing del Banco Provincia.. corriendo hasta 12 programas en COBOL simultáneamante.
Pero claro.. era todo interactivo por medio de una terminal mecánica.. no había display, ni figuritas ni nada..
Las primeras memorias de chips que conocí eran de 1024 bits... jjajajajaja una broma para lo que hablamos hoy ¿cierto??


----------



## pandacba

No tan broma amigo, ya que si eso no hubiera existido, no habrai habido tales computadoras ni las Burrowgs ni las IMB 360, tal vez recuerdes que los primeros discos que se utilazaron eran un mueble nada pequeño que los primoeros cargaban unos pocos luego ya más y que se los llamaba lavarropas por su forma....
Y las cintas? donde se gurardaba la información? aquellos verdaderos roperos, que eran pesadísimos con todo su mecanismo neumático que succionaba la cinta hacia abajo con el fin de impedir que sufriera daños ante fallos mecanicos ya sea cortes o estirmamientos, lo cual inutilizaba la información a partir de alli...

Como dices no habai display nada solo algunas luces  para hacer un liquidación de sueldos habia que tomar una cinta actulizada con el personal, otra donde estaban las horas y demas y de acuerdo a su categoria o jerarquia y cargas de familia se procesaba a una tercera cinta de la cual luego se tomaba y se imprimian los recibos de sueldos, con aquellas maquinas de cabezal de agujas

Querido Cobol!!!! fue el primer lenguaje que aprendi, eso fue la base de lo que vendria luego pero sin ese ingenio de aquellas memorias de núcleo no habria habido las actuales

Hoy las PC cargan enormes cantiades de memoria, la que tengo por ejemplo con OS a 64b me manejo 8 gigas de taquito, y te acordaras se empezo con las personales con 16k............


----------



## mvr1981

Hola que tal, esta es mi primer respuesta en su foro... muy interesante esa tecnología antigua, pensar que con esas memorias cosidas pudieron llegar a la luna. A pesar de todo, creo que son mas robustas que las actuales, lastima que ocupen tanto espacio. Es genial.


----------



## BKAR

cierto fue una hito en la revolucion electronica, de ahi se empeso a minimizar los circuitos, y desplazo al tubo al vacio...
pero yo aun quiero mi amplificador a valvulas!! jaja
....a esperar que se logrará con el grafeno


----------



## pandacba

BKAR dijo:


> cierto fue una hito en la revolucion electronica, de ahi se empeso a minimizar los circuitos, y desplazo al tubo al vacio...
> pero yo aun quiero mi amplificador a valvulas!! jaja
> ....a esperar que se logrará con el grafeno



No fue alli ni eso exactamente lo que desplazo al tubo de vacio, eso es otro tema, pero recuerda que tal desplazamiento no ha sido total, seguro que muchos leen sus mensajes en montiores de TRC al igual que ven la TV de igual forma.

No mezclemos los tantos porque eso ya se trata en otro hilo

El presente solo habla y hade referencia històrica al primer trnaistor y como tal hay cuestiones de fondos más importantes a tener en cuenta

Como por ejemplo que la RCA y la Bell trabajan exactamente en lo mismo, y que la Bell se llevo la patente porque logro asentar la patenete unos dias anntes que la RCA.

Como era posible que trabajaran sobre lo mismo? claro era material secreto traido tras la guerra, como la inmensa cantidad de cosas que se llevaron y que luego los yanquis las hicieron propias, lo curioso el material se llama germanio, porque precisamente de donde se extrajo?

La RCA sabia el uso y fin del mismo, la Bell no tuvo jamás la más mìnima idea de para que servia lo que habia decubierto, o mejor seria decir tras completar los trabajos que habian empezado los cientificos alemanes ya que al llevarse todas sus notas solo se limitaron a completar lo que la invasión dejo inconcluso.

Acaso nadie se pregunto porque la Bell jamás fabrico un solo transistor y que pasado 5 años del descubrimiento no sabia que hacer? y que tras intentar promocionarlo, internacionalmente, lo cual casi es un fracaso, claro no poder promocionar lo que no sabes qeu es ni de que se trata y de no ser por unos jóvenes japoneses que concurrieron y que comprron la licencia la Bell se hubiera tenido que comer su trabajo y mira a quien se la vendieron, tan torpes e ineptos fueron que le hicieron perder a su pais la oportunidad de tener al menos por algunos años el dominio tecnológico exclusivo y que en cambio el mundo entero includos ellos se vieron invadidos por proguctos derivados de esa patente....

Claro quienes la compraron fueron los fundadores de sony que eran muchos más viicionarios que los técnicos de la Bell


----------



## Maykol

que gran historia amigo, no la conocia... yo tenia a la bell muy en alto.. lo que se de los primeros transistores es que el primero era muy grande y deficiente.


----------



## mvr1981

pandacba dijo:


> No fue alli ni eso exactamente lo que desplazo al tubo de vacio, ....
> 
> Claro quienes la compraron fueron los fundadores de sony que eran muchos más viicionarios que los técnicos de la Bell



O sea que fue en Japón donde se desarrollaron los primeros transistores??... digo, a parte del prototipo.


----------



## locovalvular

y asi nos fueron dejando de lado


----------



## Mostdistortion

Tacatomon dijo:


> +1
> Cada vez que oigo a un tipo hablando de lo maravillosas que son me dan ganas de meterle la valvula por el ---------!!!.
> Saludos!!!



Amplificadores de guitarra, hasta los modernos, los de buena calidad son a válvulas, por eso se siguen fabricando, y al menos supongo que Mesa Boggie, Fender, Marshall y otras empresas importantes tienen gente mucho mas capacitada que nosotros 
aclaro también que los amp de guitarra son un caso particular.

Saludos.



			
				sjuan;449217e manejado un tester de aguja dijo:
			
		

> un vidrio que al calentarlo al rojo vivo, conduce[/I]]  (sin sarcasmo)



en serio nunca manejaste un multímetro analógico?  (de aguja) 





si se mueve al revez.... capaz que haya alguna componente contínua en la red(?) sino, sin explicaciones de mi parte... (para que lo entiendas: sería como si si tu multímetro marcara negativo al medir AC)

y lo de los materiales yo no lo diría así  algunos se queman antes  y esa conducción supongo que es por corriente de electrones y huecos  si fuese un metal, su resistencia aumentaría, pero como vemos que disminuye, solo me cabe pensar que actúa como semiconductor, liberando electrones...

Saludos.


----------



## Maykol

Quentin Kaiser escribió: "Si no hubiese sido por las microondas o el radar de UHF,  probablemente nunca hubiéramos tenido la necesidad de detectores de  cristal. Si no hubiéramos obtenido detectores de cristal, probablemente  no habríamos tenido el transistor, salvo que hubiera sido desarrollado  de algún modo completamente diferente"


----------



## pandacba

Hay un error en tu cadena, ya que no fue esa la secuencia histórica de ningún modo, cuando se utilizaron cristales como detectores no existia el conecto de raday puesto que ni siquiera existian los tubos de vacio.

Ubica en una linea del tiempo estos descubrimiento y vera que no son la consecuencia de la manera que lo estas poniendo.


----------



## leonard36

En efecto un tecnico ruso de apellido Losev por 1900 engendraba y detectaba alta frecuencia con sus circuitos Crystadyne realizados con cristales de Cincita, y que decir del Profesor indú Jagadis Chandra Bose que por 1890 o antes engendro ondas de 60 Ghz y las transmitia con antenas de cuerno conectadas a los Guia de onda y el detector era de hierro Acero, (y no me tilden de chiflado por que esto esta documentado...)
y antes por 1960 Sir Oliver Lodge descubrio que una aguja de acero sobre un trozo de cock receptaba descargas atmosfericas y creo que ese (uff!) fue el primer artefacto semiconductor...
Luego vino el cohesor de Branly y demas detectores primitivos

Con respecto al primer fet y que la bell intentataba hacer algo parecido, en 1925 el Ucraniano Julius Edgar Lilienfeld pantenta  en canada y luego en EEUU un dispositivo para controlar tensioness con un campo electrico...


----------



## Tacatomon

leonard36 dijo:


> En efecto un tecnico ruso de apellido Losev por 1900 engendraba y detectaba alta frecuencia con sus circuitos Crystadyne realizados con cristales de Cincita, y que decir del Profesor indú Jagadis Chandra Bose que por 1890 o antes engendro ondas de 60 Ghz y las transmitia con antenas de cuerno conectadas a los Guia de onda y el detector era de hierro Acero, (y no me tilden de chiflado por que esto esta documentado...)
> y antes por 1960 Sir Oliver Lodge descubrio que una aguja de acero sobre un trozo de cock receptaba descargas atmosfericas y creo que ese (uff!) fue el primer artefacto semiconductor...
> Luego vino el cohesor de Branly y demas detectores primitivos
> 
> Con respecto al primer fet y que la bell intentataba hacer algo parecido, en 1925 el Ucraniano Julius Edgar Lilienfeld pantenta  en canada y luego en EEUU un dispositivo para controlar tensioness con un campo electrico...



Interesante Información!

Me gustaría que nos dieras un cable con las fuentes de estos grandiosos Hechos.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Eduardo

leonard36 dijo:


> ...del Profesor indú Jagadis Chandra Bose *que por 1890* o antes engendro ondas de 60 Ghz y las transmitia con antenas de cuerno conectadas a los Guia de onda y el detector era de hierro Acero, (y no me tilden de chiflado por que esto esta documentado...)
> *y antes por 1960* Sir Oliver Lodge descubrio que una aguja de acero sobre un trozo de cock receptaba descargas atmosfericas y creo que ese (uff!) fue el primer artefacto semiconductor......


 Asombroso!
- Murió en 1940 y 20 años después seguía experimentando.
- Si la fecha en realidad era 1860, sigue siendo asombroso porque Lodge tenía 9 años.

  Primer viajero del tiempo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Eduardo dijo:


> Asombroso!
> *- Murió en 1940 y 20 años después seguía experimentando.*
> - Si la fecha en realidad era 1860, sigue siendo asombroso porque Lodge tenía 9 años...



Los investigadores son así de testarudos, ni la muerte los convence de abandonar su trabajo y este en particular fue muy precoz


----------



## Hammer Facer

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los investigadores son así de testarudos, ni la muerte los convence de abandonar su trabajo y este en particular fue muy precoz




Pregúntenle a Fogonazo..... todavía sigue moderando


----------



## leonard36

Ups! me tope con el biógrafo de Sir oliver Lodge!!
Errr...  perdon... si escribí de memoria y confundi la fecha, pero teniendo un conocedor en el tema me podra corroborar

Por 1888 Lodge debía dar una conferencia sobre el problema de los pararrayos de aquellos años que pese a su baja resistencia los rayos elegian las edificaciones. El teorizo sobre que los rayos eran fenomenos ondulatorios de la electricidad y decidio hacer unos experimentos antes de exponer su teoria y alli es que se encontro con que los contactos flojos parecias dejar pasar la electricidad y teniendo los resultados de Branly armo su coherer... estaba equivocado en cuanto a los rayos pero luego corrigio su teoria... (por poco no presenta sus trabajos antes que Hertz) 

Pero esto ya es otro tema (Puede no estar exento de errores pues no poseo una biografia detallada con sus trabajos y la fecha de los mismos)

algunos links de lo expuesto

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_Edgar_Lilienfeld

En este enlace pueden encontrar al final una serie de patentes  de Lilienfeld asombrosas para la epoca

http://www.fazano.pro.br/port108.html

Y aqui en portugues una explicacion de una de ellas

http://www.tuc.nrao.edu/~demerson/bose/bose.html

En este otro algo sobre Bose

http://www.a-reny.com/iexplorer/cristadyne.html

En este último los circuitos de Oleg V. Losev

A propósito Sabian que Losev inventó el Led antes de morir en 1940???


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas

Excelente post! 

Tengo dos dudas (la primera mas que nada para fogonazo)

1) en la pagina 4, hay unas fotos de operacionales... porque hay terminales en forma de gancho? era por algo en especial? (ya que no todos los terminales tienen esa forma)

2) Recuerdo que un ingeniero amigo me dijo que antes los terminales de los transistores venian soldados entre si para evitar el tema de la estatica (que en esas epocas influia mas que ahora)... mi duda es si en las fotos venian asi o no (o al ser de silicio no tenian efecto)

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Excelente post!


Gracias


> Tengo dos dudas (la primera mas que nada para fogonazo)
> 
> 1) en la pagina 4, hay unas fotos de operacionales... porque hay terminales en forma de gancho? era por algo en especial? (ya que no todos los terminales tienen esa forma)


Si te estas refiriendo a esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 33942​
Es un transistor de potencia y el gancho era para mejorar la fijación del cable al terminal, esta costumbre quedó de las formas de alambrar chasis de equipos valvulares, donde los cables se enroscaban en regletas de conexión. 


> 2) Recuerdo que un ingeniero amigo me dijo que antes los terminales de los transistores venian soldados entre si para evitar el tema de la estatica (que en esas epocas influia mas que ahora)... mi duda es si en las fotos venian asi o no (o al ser de silicio no tenian efecto)


No creo que en alguna oportunidad hallan venido "Soldados", si he visto con un anillo que sujetaba las patas haciendo un cortocircuito entre ellas para evitar daños al dispositivo por tensiones estáticas, al concluir con el montaje, se retiraba el anillo.


----------



## NarXEh

Muchas gracias por la aclaracion... mas que nada me llamo la atencion. En si... me habia referido a otra foto en la que aparecia un terminal en forma de gancho (como esa), y otra con forma de ojal pero sirvio bien la explicacion.

Con respecto a lo que contas de las tensiones estaticas, el flaco me lo conto porque me vio manejando integrados cmos con cuidado "extra" y me conto que los de ahora son mucho mas robustos que los de ahora y me empezo a contar que el compro un transistor y venian asi... paso hace un tiempo voy a ver si le saco la charla devuelta y comento aca.

saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba

Leonard, no te topaste con un biografo de sir.... si no con un buen buscador de información, lo único lamentable, es que sobre el tema que planteas solo se hizo mención del error de las fechas, pero nada ha dicho eduardo del contenido de tu post, y eso me extraña de él.........

ah me olvidaba, bienvenido al foro


----------



## fernandob

.................................................................................................


----------



## plarenas

pabloshi dijo:


> Yo diria que va mas alla, desde los tiempos mismo de la creacion de la electricidad. Han pensado ustedes de como se rectificaba la corriente AC cuando no existian los diodos? (me refiero como hoy los conocemos).
> 
> Les presento un rectificador de selenio, a mi juicio los antecesores de los diodos o de los semiconductores en general:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguna vez tuve uno de estos, pero como era del trabajo no pude llevarmelo (no quiere decir que yo sea de esa epoca, pero un antiguo equipo lo llevaba). Estas placas son la forma mas primitiva de un diodo.



pabloshi, un día estaba realizando una reparación en la azotea de un edificio y vi uno de esos en un ascensor muy pero muy antiguo no pude deducir lo que era ahora ya entiendo para que lo tenían, ese ascensor es una reliquia..............


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al final de ésta página hay un transistor de galena "autorreparable"





http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/Cap04.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , a titulo de conocimento y curiosidad lo arquiconocido transistor "2N2222" fue desahollado en 1962 y ese  considerado lo transistor mas versatil y enpleyado ya  desahollado y construido hasta los dias de hoy.
El ya fue enpleyado en miles y miles proyectos possibles , desde sensillos  circuitos aficcionados hasta equipos médicos inplantados en seres humanos (marca pasos) tanto cuanto en estaciones y satélites espaciais    
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josemaX

Como curiosidad sobre todo esto, esta web, el museo de los semiconductores tiene mucha información: http://semiconductormuseum.com/Museum_Index.htm

La primera página, aunque enorme, es un índice, en sus enlaces hay curiosidades como esto: http://semiconductormuseum.com/Muse...eum_Brief_History_of_Early_Semiconductors.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

Este es el circuito del "Famoso 741", versión 1968, con el detalle que se colorearon y describieron las etapas que lo conforman y su forma de trabajo.


----------



## Fogonazo

*JULIO LILIENFELD Y EL PRIMER TRANSISTOR*​
*



*​
Este es un ejercicio divertido: haga una lista de las invenciones e innovaciones del siglo XX en electrónica, comunicaciones y computación.Asegúrate de incluir todo, especialmente las cosas que damos por sentado.Ahora, tache todo lo que no pueda rastrear sus raíces hasta el brazo de investigación de AT&T Corporation, los Laboratorios Bell. Apostaríamos fuertemente a que la lista aún contendría casi todo lo que construyó la era de la electrónica: comunicaciones por microondas, redes de datos, teléfono celular, células solares, Unix y, por supuesto, el transistor.

¿Pero es este último realmente cierto? Todos conocemos la historia de Bardeen, Brattain y Shockley, el brillante equipo que trabaja a través de una ventisca en 1947 para infundir vida en un trozo de germanio y cables, finalmente liberando el transistor sobre el mundo para Navidad, un regalo para llevarnos a la Edad de la electrónica de estado sólido. Aunque no es tan simple. La búsqueda de un reemplazo para el tubo de vacío para la conmutación y la amplificación se remonta al laboratorio de Julius Lilienfeld, el hombre que concibió el primer transistor de efecto de campo a mediados de los años veinte.

*ASPIRADORES Y EMISIONES*

Usted esperaría grandes cosas de un físico cuyo Ph.D.el asesor no era otro que Max Planck, y si bien Julius Lilienfeld no es exactamente un nombre familiar, tuvo una carrera larga y productiva.Nacida en 1882 en el actual Lviv, ahora en Ucrania pero luego parte de Austria-Hungría, Lilienfeld se formó en la Universidad Friedrich Wilhelm de Berlín. Obtuvo su doctorado en física en 1905 y tomó una cátedra no titular en la Universidad de Leipzig. Allí se concentró en la física de las descargas eléctricas en el vacío, lo que llevó directamente a algunas de sus primeras patentes para tubos médicos de rayos X. También trabajó en gases criogénicos, lo que llevó a trabajar con el Conde Ferdinand von Zeppelin y sus famosos dirigibles.

Claramente más de un físico aplicado que de un teórico (él solo logró una calificación "satisfactoria" de Planck en su examen de su conocimiento de las ecuaciones de Maxwell-Hertz) Lilienfeld estaba más ansioso por patentar sus ideas que publicar artículos académicos sobre ellas. Viajó a los Estados Unidos en 1921 para presentar reclamaciones de patentes en sus tubos de rayos X contra General Electric, y para tomar algunas tareas de conferencias temporales en la Universidad de Nueva York.

Fue durante este período que Lilienfeld grabó por primera vez su idea sobre los interruptores de semiconductores. Exactamente cómo llegó a la conclusión de que los semiconductores podrían utilizarse para reemplazar los tubos de vacío para la conmutación y la amplificación se pierde en la historia. Puede deberse a su interés inicial en la descarga de vacío y su estudio de la emisión de campo, la emisión de electrones por campos electrostáticos, a diferencia de la emisión termiónica de los tubos de vacío.También estaba interesado en los rectificadores de estado sólido, y patentó una idea para uno que usa polvo de cobre y azufre comprimido. 

*PELICULAS DELGADAS*

Lo que está claro es que en 1926, solicitó una patente sobre su "Método y aparato para controlar las corrientes eléctricas", que dio seguimiento a una solicitud canadiense de 1925 para el mismo. La aplicación describió una película de "conductividad unidireccional" a través de dos electrodos metálicos muy espaciados. Lilienfeld sugirió que el sulfuro de cobre sería un compuesto adecuado para la película, y describió varios métodos para depositarlo, incluida la pulverización con vacío. También describe el control de la corriente a través de la película delgada de sulfuro de cobre al "aplicarle una fuerza electrostática" a través de un tercer electrodo ubicado entre los otros dos. Julius Lilienfeld había descrito a la perfección un FET de película delgada, y continuó explicando cómo un dispositivo de este tipo podría usarse para conmutar y amplificar corrientes 




De la patente de Lilienfeld. Compare esto con el diseño moderno de un MOSFET .
Lamentablemente, Lilienfeld no parece haber construido nunca un prototipo funcional de su dispositivo; de hecho, no hay evidencia de que alguna vez lo haya intentado. Además, nunca publicó nada de su trabajo aparte de como solicitudes de patentes, por lo que el mundo permanecería ignorante de sus ideas durante otras dos décadas, cuando Bell Labs comenzó a trabajar en lo que se convertiría en el transistor. De hecho, Bill Shockley, siempre incluido en la historia oficial del nacimiento del transistor como líder del equipo, fue excluido de hecho por la administración de AT&T de la solicitud de patente de transistor de contacto de punto original, específicamente debido a las patentes de Lilienfeld; los abogados de patentes de AT&T temían que las teorías del efecto de campo de Shockley causaran confusión con el arte anterior de Lilienfeld.

Mientras que Lilienfeld perdió el crédito por el primer FET, tuvo una carrera larga y productiva. En 1926 abandonó la academia, ocupando un puesto en I + D con los laboratorios de investigación Ergon en Massachusetts. Allí inventó el condensador electrolítico en 1931. A lo largo de su carrera acumuló una respetable colección de patentes, 15 alemanas y 60 de los EE. UU. Y Canadá. Sus habilidades como inventor le valieron lo suficiente para que su viuda, Beatrice Ginsburg Lilienfeld, dejara un legado a la American Physical Society para financiar un premio anual en la memoria de su esposo. Lamentablemente, los funcionarios de la APS no tenían idea de quién era Julius, y tuvieron que buscar sus logros antes de establecer el Premio Julius Edgar Lilienfeld en 1988.

Es una pena que Lilienfeld no haya intentado construir uno de sus dispositivos, pero incluso si lo hubiera hecho, probablemente no habría funcionado exactamente como se describe, dados los materiales que tenía disponibles en ese momento. Julius Lilienfeld estaba claramente adelantado a su tiempo, pero es tentador pensar lo que podría haber sido si el transistor hubiera sido inventado veinte años antes.


----------



## dragono

Hola compañero, encontré estas noticias hoy, por si alguno le interesa estar al día con lo que pasa en el mundo en nuestro








						Noticias de electricidad hoy, última hora de la energía e industria eléctrica - EITB
					

Noticias de electricidad hoy, última hora sobre generación, transporte y comercialización de la electricidad y sobre políticas e industrias energéticas, con atención especial a los consumos sostenibles y las energías renovables.




					www.eitb.eus


----------



## Fogonazo

*Quiénes fueron “los 8 traidores” que fundaron Silicon Valley*​
Los orígenes del transistor y el surgimiento de la meca de la innovación. Una trama donde reinó la innovación, el espíritu emprendedor y la rebeldía

Por Desirée Jaimovich

13 de agosto de 2017​
Entre los años 40 y 50, William Shockley, John Bardeen y Walter Houser Brattain desarrollaron lo que sería la piedra angular de Silicon Valley.
Claro que en ese momento no sabían de la importancia de su descubrimiento y mucho menos pudieron anticiparse a la sucesión de eventos que derivaría en la generación del centro de desarrollo tecnológico más importante del mundo.

Mientras trabajaban en los Laboratorios Bell, los investigadores crearon el transistor, un un dispositivo electrónico básico que propició los circuitos integrados y que fue clave, entre otra cosas, en la informática.
​(De izq a derecha) William Shockley, John Bardeen y Walter Houser Brattain obtuvieron el Premio Nobel de Física en 1956
Tal fue su relevancia, que se lo considera uno de los inventos más importantes del siglo XX. De hecho, fue gracias a este invento que los padres de esta pequeña criatura obtuvieron el Nobel de Física en 1956.

Ese mismo año, y quizás estimulado por el premio, Shockley decidió abandonar Bell para fundar su propia compañía. Así es que dejó la costa Este para irse a un pequeño pueblo del extremo Oeste: Mountain View, donde inauguró _Shockley Semiconductor Laboratory_.
Ninguno de sus compañeros de Bell lo quiso acompañar en esa odisea, así que el prestigioso físico se encargó de de buscar estudiantes graduados de la Universidad de Stanford.

​

La empresa Fairchild Semicondutor produjo el primer microchip comercialmente viable
Shockley era un investigador brillante pero carecía de habilidades de liderazgo. Solía someter a sus empleados a una batería de exámenes, entre ellos tests psicológicos y de inteligencia.
Cansados de esos malos tratos, ocho empleados decidieron abandonar la compañía y, de la mano del emprendedor Sherman Fairchild, crearon _Fairchild Semiconductor_.
"Los ocho traidores", tal como los llamó Shockley, fueron Robert Noyce, Julius Blank, Victor Grinich, Jean Hoerni, Eugene Kleiner, Jay Last, Gordon Moore y Sheldon Roberts.
El éxito no se hizo esperar. Fairchild generó el primer circuito integrado o microchip comercialmente viable. Y ya en 1960 ayudó a producir componentes para el programa Apollo.


​Los “ocho traidores”, tal como los definió William Shockley, fueron Robert Noyce, Julius Blank, Victor Grinich, Jean Hoerni, Eugene Kleiner, Jay Last, Gordon Moore y Sheldon Roberts.
El grupo estaba liderado por Noyce que en ese entonces tenía 29 años y, según cuentan, era dueño de una mentalidad innovadora y propiciaba un tipo de management cordial y ajeno a las rígidas jerarquías. Quizás la mala experiencia bajo el mando de Shockley le sirvió de aprendizaje. O tal vez se dio cuenta que era más redituable tener un buen trato con los empleados para lograr que fueran más productivos y no abandonaran la incipiente empresa.
En Fairchild, el trato era igualitario y tanto empleados como jefes se reunían a tomar algo en algún bar después del trabajo. La horizontalidad, que luego se hizo parte distintiva de la cultura empresarial en la meca de la innovación, comenzaba a surgir por ese entonces, según se muestra en el documental Silicon Valley.

​
Las mujeres eran las encargadas de ensamblar los chips.
Otro rasgo distintivo de aquella empresa es que preferían contratar mujeres para ensamblar los chips porque se creía que eran más cuidadosas y prolijas para llevar adelante esas tareas, según dijo el director y editor del documental, Randall MacLowry, en una entrevista mencionada por la revista Forbes.
Con el paso de los años, muchos de los que vieron nacer a la empresa se fueron y armaron sus propios emprendimientos.

​
Cómo se desarrollaron las empresas de producción de chips para computadoras, en Silicon Valley.
Gordon Moore y Robert Noyce, fundaron Intel en 1968. Poco tiempo después, otros ex compañeros siguieron sus pasos y ayudaron a fundar AMD y Nvidia. Así se cimentaba el comienzo de Silicon Valley tal como lo conocemos hoy.

​La lista de las compañías de Silicon Valley que derivaron de Fairchild
De acuerdo a una investigación de Endeavor Insight, el 70% de un total de 130 empresas de esa región que cotizan en NASDAQ o la Bolsa de Nueva York tienen una conexión con _Fairchild_ y emplean unas 800 mil personas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Quiénes fueron “los 8 traidores” que fundaron Silicon Valley*​
> Los orígenes del transistor y el surgimiento de la meca de la innovación. Una trama donde reinó la innovación, el espíritu emprendedor y la rebeldía
> 
> Por Desirée Jaimovich
> 
> 13 de agosto de 2017​
> Entre los años 40 y 50, William Shockley, John Bardeen y Walter Houser Brattain desarrollaron lo que sería la piedra angular de Silicon Valley.
> Claro que en ese momento no sabían de la importancia de su descubrimiento y mucho menos pudieron anticiparse a la sucesión de eventos que derivaría en la generación del centro de desarrollo tecnológico más importante del mundo.
> 
> Mientras trabajaban en los Laboratorios Bell, los investigadores crearon el transistor, un un dispositivo electrónico básico que propició los circuitos integrados y que fue clave, entre otra cosas, en la informática.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194380​(De izq a derecha) William Shockley, John Bardeen y Walter Houser Brattain obtuvieron el Premio Nobel de Física en 1956
> Tal fue su relevancia, que se lo considera uno de los inventos más importantes del siglo XX. De hecho, fue gracias a este invento que los padres de esta pequeña criatura obtuvieron el Nobel de Física en 1956.
> 
> Ese mismo año, y quizás estimulado por el premio, Shockley decidió abandonar Bell para fundar su propia compañía. Así es que dejó la costa Este para irse a un pequeño pueblo del extremo Oeste: Mountain View, donde inauguró _Shockley Semiconductor Laboratory_.
> Ninguno de sus compañeros de Bell lo quiso acompañar en esa odisea, así que el prestigioso físico se encargó de de buscar estudiantes graduados de la Universidad de Stanford.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194381​
> 
> La empresa Fairchild Semicondutor produjo el primer microchip comercialmente viable
> Shockley era un investigador brillante pero carecía de habilidades de liderazgo. Solía someter a sus empleados a una batería de exámenes, entre ellos tests psicológicos y de inteligencia.
> Cansados de esos malos tratos, ocho empleados decidieron abandonar la compañía y, de la mano del emprendedor Sherman Fairchild, crearon _Fairchild Semiconductor_.
> "Los ocho traidores", tal como los llamó Shockley, fueron Robert Noyce, Julius Blank, Victor Grinich, Jean Hoerni, Eugene Kleiner, Jay Last, Gordon Moore y Sheldon Roberts.
> El éxito no se hizo esperar. Fairchild generó el primer circuito integrado o microchip comercialmente viable. Y ya en 1960 ayudó a producir componentes para el programa Apollo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194382
> ​Los “ocho traidores”, tal como los definió William Shockley, fueron Robert Noyce, Julius Blank, Victor Grinich, Jean Hoerni, Eugene Kleiner, Jay Last, Gordon Moore y Sheldon Roberts.
> El grupo estaba liderado por Noyce que en ese entonces tenía 29 años y, según cuentan, era dueño de una mentalidad innovadora y propiciaba un tipo de management cordial y ajeno a las rígidas jerarquías. Quizás la mala experiencia bajo el mando de Shockley le sirvió de aprendizaje. O tal vez se dio cuenta que era más redituable tener un buen trato con los empleados para lograr que fueran más productivos y no abandonaran la incipiente empresa.
> En Fairchild, el trato era igualitario y tanto empleados como jefes se reunían a tomar algo en algún bar después del trabajo. La horizontalidad, que luego se hizo parte distintiva de la cultura empresarial en la meca de la innovación, comenzaba a surgir por ese entonces, según se muestra en el documental Silicon Valley.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194383​
> Las mujeres eran las encargadas de ensamblar los chips.
> Otro rasgo distintivo de aquella empresa es que preferían contratar mujeres para ensamblar los chips porque se creía que eran más cuidadosas y prolijas para llevar adelante esas tareas, según dijo el director y editor del documental, Randall MacLowry, en una entrevista mencionada por la revista Forbes.
> Con el paso de los años, muchos de los que vieron nacer a la empresa se fueron y armaron sus propios emprendimientos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194384​
> Cómo se desarrollaron las empresas de producción de chips para computadoras, en Silicon Valley.
> Gordon Moore y Robert Noyce, fundaron Intel en 1968. Poco tiempo después, otros ex compañeros siguieron sus pasos y ayudaron a fundar AMD y Nvidia. Así se cimentaba el comienzo de Silicon Valley tal como lo conocemos hoy.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194385​La lista de las compañías de Silicon Valley que derivaron de Fairchild
> De acuerdo a una investigación de Endeavor Insight, el 70% de un total de 130 empresas de esa región que cotizan en NASDAQ o la Bolsa de Nueva York tienen una conexión con _Fairchild_ y emplean unas 800 mil personas.


!Hola carissimo Don Fogo ,  ejelente aporte!
Considero muy inportante saper la "origen" de como todo comezo de lo que tenemos disponibles en las manos actualmente.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> . . . Considero muy inportante saper la "origen" de como todo comezo . . . .



​


----------



## cosmefulanito04

El soldador que usaban era literalmente un soplete. 

PD: la músiquita del video la rompe.


----------



## Fogonazo

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> PD: la *músiquita *del video la rompe.


No estoy totalmente seguro, pero creo que es Led Zeppelin


----------



## chclau

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 194387​


Hoy por hoy, tanto la religión como la ciencia coinciden en que primero fue la gallina.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece que el gen rubio fue una mutación del original negro , Adán y Eva fueron negros , varios Papas se retuercen en sus tumbas


----------



## Gasparv

Historia de la informática.
El primer disco duro que yo vi, era una carcasa de unos 40 cm de diámetro que contenía el disco y tenía 1 Mb de capacidad. La unidad era como una conservadora de 200 l
Mi primer programa en FORTAN eran como 50 tarjetas perforadas de cartulina. Había que dejarlas en el Centro de Cálculo, a varios km, y recoger los resultados al cabo de unos días. 
Mis primeros programas en BASIC eran unas cintas perforadas de varios metros de largo. Hablamos de 1974 ... en la UPC.
Sí, tuve un VIC20 de 3,5 KB de memoria y me conecté a INTERNET con módem de 2400 bps.


----------

